# Help! Paramedic school in Miami, Florida



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I'm visiting Miami right now. I'm thinking of moving out here to live with one of my relatives for a year or two. What paramedic program did you take out here? All I want is to get my NREMT-P, I dont really care for to take the state exam. I have found a couple on the internet and will call them in the next few days. Has anyone dealt with FMTI or americanmedicalacademy.com? I know that the community colleges offer some, but knowing EMTLIFE.com, there has to be a few workers / graduates from institutions that they can vouch for.


----------



## reaper (Dec 16, 2008)

Stay far away from FMTI!!!!!

Your best bet is a CC. 

Vent will be by soon and she can tell you the best one down there. I left S. FL 10 years ago and never looked back!!


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 16, 2008)

Miami Dade Community College
http://www.mdc.edu/medical/AHT/paramedic/paramedic_curriculum.asp


Broward Community College
http://www.broward.edu/images/ProgramSheets/6208.pdf


The cost for the certificate program is approx. $3500.00. That is almost $10,000 cheaper than FMTI.

If you decide you don't like the Paramedic program at a community college, you will only be out of the few hundred dollars for that semester. If you don't like FMTI, you may be out of the entire $10k+ and will be paying on that loan for many years to where it will be worth about $35k on your last payment.

The college credits will transfer to another area of study or go toward a degree. The sciences may transfer with you throughout the country.

Both colleges are also fully accredited with little worry of them losing either their state or national accreditations any time soon.

You had also posted a question about going to CA with your paramedic patch. 

All Paramedic programs in CA are accredited by CoAEMPS and must have at least 1070 hours of training. 

California will check on your education especially from FMTI or American Academy. It is at the state of CA's discretion whether your education meets their requirements regardless of your NREMT-P cert.  You may end up spending the time you thought you saved by making up the slack for what you didn't get in your training at a PDQ Medic Mill.    

FMTI was not accredited the last time I checked and their program may not meet the hours of training. FL's minimum is only 700. 

The same can be said for American Academy.

If FMTI does tell you they are accredited by CoAEMPS, make sure you have it in writing for that school at that location. They have at least 6 schools throughout FL. A couple of years ago two of their schools were not even state accredited. 

I also noticed in your other posts, you were in a hurry. It will depend on whether you want quality or just a patch to add to your FD application.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Ill throw mine in later when I finish doing my research, and present it. Any other input from anyone else?


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 16, 2008)

Well my ff cousin went to Central Florida Community College for a year. He knows his stuff and guarantees I will know mine with the zeal and knowledge I have and can retain. His knowledge humbled me. 

Anyways, I was just throwing out institutions because I even took my EMT program at one in CA, and I had some of the best instructors when compared to the classes I took at the community colleges. Two, of the cc's I dropped out, because I didnt feel I was getting enough hands on experience and the the instructors were nurses, and were never EMTs or out in the field. Its sad that my friends stayed in those programs, and I was the one that had to mend their ineptitude with hours of scenarios, lectures, and notes. They were not even trained to pass their national. Yes, I believe in an institution, because without them, I wouldn't have been as knowledgable and helped four of them pass their nremt. These are lives were talking about people! So, no, I don't want the title of a medic/ff, but I just want to be a very good well trained medic.

My conclusion. I guess theres no such thing as a good private medic school around Miami. I would have joined NCTI in a heartbeat if there would have been one. 

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/demo/EMS/traintest/FloridaApprovedTrainingPrograms10-2008.pdf

Thats how I got those other institution. So yes, it seems that they are state certified, but from your points of view they aren't any good. Community college somewhere in Miami here I come.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 16, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> Anyways, I was just throwing out institutions because I even took my EMT program at one in CA, and I had some of the best instructors when compared to the classes I took at the community colleges. Two, of the cc's I dropped out, because I didnt feel I was getting enough hands on experience and the *the instructors were nurses,* and were never EMTs or out in the field. Its sad that my friends stayed in those programs, and I was the one that had to mend their ineptitude with hours of scenarios, lectures, and notes. *They were not even trained to pass their national*.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Thats how I got those other institution. So yes, it seems that they are state certified, but from your points of view they aren't any good.


 
I have told you what to look for in a school and why it is important.

State certified just means the state gave them a license to operate a school based on a few requirements. National accreditation with CoAEMPS means they have met certain requirements for a Paramedic program.

It sounds like you are not going to be happy at any school regardless of what advice you are given. 

You seem to have a very votech mentality when it comes to education and would just prefer the "training". Those that ignore the education part become trained monkeys which is what the medic mills are famous for. They're great at a few skills but couldn't think themselves out of a box. 

Some of my best instructors were RNs. They have the education and a broad knowledge base on many different disease processes. Most of the things taught in an EMT program don't require that one rides around in an ambulance all day. It is refreshing that someone with the education of an RN is teaching an EMT-B class instead of the usual Basic teaching Basic. Here's an eye opener: You actually have to do the majority of your communication with RNs while working as an EMT. 

Schools that don't spend all of their time spoon feeding the national test to their students usually have students that can think for themselves. 

Your friends probably would have passed the NREMT anyway without you trying to impress them. 

Good luck in the pursuit of the Paramedic program of your dreams. You could just go back to CA and spend $12K at NCTI. At least it has a minimum amount of hours that CA wants and is nationally accredited.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for telling me what to look for in a school. Money isn't the issue. Its the quality in education I'm looking, and a place I could dive straight in. ems-academy.com seems to be a good place I from my research. I asked for advice because personal experience has shown that an institution has been far more helpful in educating me than a community college in the bay area (California). My bias still stand. I wanted to just get input or feedback on what people thought of the programs in Miami, since an education even in CA differs from county to county. My cousin who's from Miami, told me that they had very good programs at the community colleges, but he didn't know anything about these "mills". He would have taken the programs in Miami, but circumstances didnt allow. Anyways, not only am I taking his word for it, but I'd like input from people on an EMT forum and not get scolded for it.

BTW. My friends had taken their NREMTs and failed miserably. All of them. One even got so cocky he took it twice and failed. I will bluntly name Solano Community College (that had the RN nurse..whos an old lady), and brand it the worst place to ever go. The class started with 45 student and ended with 10 student, with only 3 passing their final. Fall of 08. Honestly, that RN nurse, only presented the videos and powerpoint presentations, and handed out her own skills sheets which didn't go in line with the NREMT.

I will agree with you. Individually we have to read a book and retain and apply the information. Its up to the student to learn, but its up to the instructor to guide you in the right direction. Only the student can teach themselves. Its pretty obvious why in college instructors aren't called teachers. 

So Ventmed, did you attend a college in south florida? If so, where did you go? Since your seem to live in the area, do you know any medics who excel over others because of their training at a certain institution or college?


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> So Ventmed, did you attend a college in south florida? If so, where did you go? Since your seem to live in the area, do you know any medics who excel over others because of their training at a certain institution or college?


 
I linked my two favorites for the South Florida area in my earlier post.

The medic mill products are pretty easy to spot. Many race through the quickest program possible to get their application in to the FD. 

I'll be sure to check into the situation at Solano Community College after the holidays when I return to that area. CA EMSA is taking an active interest in the education centers. You can also go to their website which is now user friendly and file a formal complaint.


----------



## reaper (Dec 17, 2008)

Hyrisk,

 She told you two great CC programs. They have been around since the start of EMS and have very good reputations in the state, for quality education.

It is up to you to take what suggestions we give you and go from there. I know the BCC program is great. I also know that the FMTI program is a joke. You can make your own decision from there. No one is going to hold your hand to help you make a decision. That is up to you to choose an education over training!

You stated that you wanted to become a competent medic. Well, that take a competent education to achieve that outcome.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

reaper said:


> They have been around since the start of EMS and have very good reputations in the state, for quality education.


 
Yeah, it is comforting to believe your school will be around longer than the time it takes the ink to dry on the loan application.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to know your up at 2 am. I mentioned ems-academy.com because of their hours. 
PM 100 Didactic 412 hours PM 110 Skills Lab 196 hours
PM 002 Clinical: Field Internship: Fire Rescue 360 hours
PM 003 Clinical: Hospital Clinicals: Emergency Dept. 104 hours PM 01A ACLS (Advanced Cardiac Life Support) 16 hours PM 01B PALS (Pediatric Advanced Life Support) 16 hours PM 01C Basic 12-Lead ECG 8 hours *1,112 hours

It barely meets the CA standards in some areas.
Didactic and skills 	
450 hours
Hospital and clinical training 	
160 hours
Field internship (which must include a minimum of 40 advanced life support (ALS) patient contacts) 	
480 hours
So I made an appointment with them and will find out if they meet DOT standards, or are even CoAEMPS. And ask them a few more questions while Im over there.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> So I made an appointment with them and will find out if they meet DOT standards, or are even *CoAEMPS*. And ask them a few more questions while Im over there.


 
http://www.caahep.org/Find_An_Accredited_Program.aspx


----------



## reaper (Dec 17, 2008)

One thing to remember. If you plan on being a Paramedic, then you need to get at least your A.S. degree.

If you take your medic at a mill school, none of those credits will count toward a degree. That can be a big chunk of credit hours you would have to retake over again!


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 17, 2008)

I already have my A.S. Degree. Going for my bachelors after medic school. I'll be dead, and still be sleeping in death and still have a book next to me. lol


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 17, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.caahep.org/Find_An_Accredited_Program.aspx



No wonder Solano nor a couple other community colleges are in there.^_^


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> No wonder Solano nor a couple other community colleges are in there.^_^


 
*ALL Paramedic* programs in CA are accredited. 

*Solano only has the EMT-B program.* 

When you did the CAAHEP search, did it not say *PARAMEDIC*? 

You are not going to find many schools that teach only the EMT-B getting accredited for just that program. It is an entry level certificate program similiar to CNA or Phlebotomy. 

Since you already have been to a college and have a degree, you should already know the process through the college and with the state for reporting educational deficiencies. 

You seem to only want to bash schools or hear really bad or good things about them. All I am going to do is point out accreditation, transferability and cost. Because one of your buds flunked out of an EMT-B program or you didn't like any of your previous schools may not mean they are bad programs. Much of it is also a personal opinion or conflict and not an educational deficiency of the school.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 18, 2008)

Jesus Christ! That time of the month again eh? "...nor a couple other community colleges are in there." Hence. Napa. 



VentMedic said:


> *ALL Paramedic* programs in CA are accredited.
> 
> *Solano only has the EMT-B program.*
> 
> ...


----------



## reaper (Dec 18, 2008)

Really bad reffrence there A****le


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 18, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> Jesus Christ! That time of the month again eh? "...nor a couple other community colleges are in there." Hence. Napa.


 
Are you really not that familiar with CA? 

Napa just started their Paramedic program. 

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/Approved_Trng_Progs.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 18, 2008)

reaper said:


> Really bad reffrence there A****le


 
He's lucky I've got my box of chocolate nearby.


----------

